# Setting Up Close Circuit Cameras???



## go4saket (Sep 27, 2005)

Hello Friends! Can someone please guide me in the following matter.

I require ten close circuit cameras attached in different locations to be connected to one computer or television set and there by making such an arrangement such that everything displayed from the cameras are recorded all through the night. Now, how can this be achieved and what are the hardware requirements for the same.

If possible, please also let me know of some good dealers in this line.


----------



## tuxfan (Sep 28, 2005)

If you are in Mumbai, there is one shop at Lamington Road. I bought my CC Camera from them. Although my setup is pretty simple as compared to yours. But you can get all the product info from them. Let me know and I can give you their contact info. I have their card.


----------

